# Enrutar con una sola cara en Proteus ARES.



## Meta (Mar 23, 2009)

Me gustaría enrutar el ARES del Proteus 7.4 SP3 con una sola cara, automáticamente me hace dos. ¿Cómo puedo hacerlo de una cara?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## oscareev (Mar 23, 2009)

cordial saludo

por ahi hay un boton con una regla que dice design rule manager y hay una pestaña que se llama net classes pues cambia el que dice top en rojo por el botton azul y listo hermano.

Suave sencillo


----------



## Meta (Mar 23, 2009)

Gracias.


----------



## Patico21 (Abr 15, 2009)

disculpa si ya pudisde hace le ruteado en una sola cara de la placa seria posible que me explique hice lo que dice el companero oscareev pero no sale en un solo lado sera que estoy haciendo mal esto ayudame por favor


----------



## Vick (Abr 16, 2009)

Patico21 dijo:
			
		

> disculpa si ya pudisde hace le ruteado en una sola cara de la placa seria posible que me explique hice lo que dice el companero oscareev pero no sale en un solo lado sera que estoy haciendo mal esto ayudame por favor


Lee por aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/hago-circuito-impreso-proteus-15324/


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 16, 2009)

Saludos compañeros les hice una pequeña ayuda...


----------



## Patico21 (Abr 16, 2009)

muchisimas gracias por el acolite mucho mas claro ahora si se puede comenzar a trabajar


----------



## godlc (Nov 26, 2009)

hola narciso gracias, por el mini manual jajaja, encontre parte de lo que buscaba en el

tienes la vercion 7.6 del proteus? es un poco diferente a las anteriores. o por lo menos la parte de ares.


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 26, 2009)

La 7.6, es igual en cuanto al DRC en comparacion a la version anterior 7.5 

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## romillini (Sep 10, 2010)

Holaaaa:
 Tu al parecer tienes un buen conocimiento en este tema del Ares : Me gustaria aprender como hago esa placa ya hecha como lo que tienes , pero invertida( me refiero a que me quede mas del cobre en mi placa) por Ejemplo como para no demorar mucho tiempo en hacer degradar el cobre, que La placa tenga un conexionado comun, hE intentado varias veces pero no me sale..  me gustaria que me des una manito por favor.!!


----------



## godlc (Sep 16, 2010)

hola compañero romillini, lo primero que debes hacer es tener la placa delinitada y ruteado el plano en el ares, acontinuacion debes ir a “Tools” y luego “Power Plane Generator”.

Ahora se nos abre una ventana, en donde:
        * Net : Es la señal que se quiere colocar (None,	GND ó “alimentación”).
        * Layer : La capa.

Lo demás déjenlo así.

Para este caso elegiré la capa de GND.

Ahora no vamos hacia el borde de el plano, hasta que quede punteado (seleccionado), y le damos doble click.

Se nos abre otra ventana en la cual:
	* Net: en nuestro caso escogimos GND
	*Layer: Bottom copper 	*Cambiar Dimmed por Normal
	*Boundary: es el grosor del borde
	*Relief: “Thermal relief segments”  tiene que ver segmentos que tengan 	altas temperaturas.
	*Type: distintos tipos de rellenos
	*Clearance: va a ser el espacio en blanco que va haber entre las pistas, pads, etc, y el Plano. (Este es el que nos interesa)	le damos 20th. 

y listo si necesitan hacer agujeros hay otro foro en el que ya lo dije. suerte.


----------



## altamirano5 (Nov 2, 2010)

Por que me sale esta flechas ..alguien que me pueda guiar o ayudar con este problema que tengo..gracias


----------



## godlc (Nov 3, 2010)

buen dia altamirano5.

la razon por la cual te salen esas flechas es por que estas usando un elemento de montaje superficial el cual solo se puede conectar con usando una capa superior (top) y no la inferior (botton).

como solucionarlo: simplemente cambia la configuracion de la pista a top en vez de botton para que salga en una cara, pero dicha pista va a estar por la parte superior de la tarjeta.

**nota: de todas formas revisa bien tu plano y asegurese de que el elemento que va a usar si es de montaje superficial de lo contrario cambielo por uno normal. *


----------

